# Euro Mounts



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello to all! well i made a euro mount for my friend and he was very pleased, he told a buddy from his work that had a mule deer head from september and wanted it euro'd so i decided this could possibly be a pretty good oppurtunity to take this somewhere i make all plaques custom i do not special order anything i only charge 85 dollars for a head that is already cleaned (no hair meat etc.) and 100 for non cleaned heads 

pm me if you would like a euro cheap with a great turnout i also have pictures of some of the ones i have done if you would like to see just ask.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh and another thing i really like using solid oak with a dark stain to accent the white skull but im finding that a nice pine is also very good looking. but i can do anything you like.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

The plauque before stained i thought the broadhead was a good look.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

The plaque after being stained i think the knots give it so much character


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Good looking plaque! And i agree, the knots do give it good character!


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

Im working on a shed mount right now when its done ill put some pics up.


----------



## ARROWS Safaris (Feb 18, 2009)

Great... Just a small madaille below for date, mesurments, place, etc...


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

welll i figure since everybody's having a hard time with money these days im lowering my prices to 35 bucks for a pine mount or 45 for oak just because oak is more expensive and no i dont take heads with meat on them now but i can bleach them for free though.


----------



## wmcole (Mar 29, 2009)

nice plaque


----------

